# #1 Plug Socket w/Air



## Jc67 (Sep 17, 2020)

Anyone have a source for a short socket for #1 plug on 67-400 with air? Anyone with this configuration know the ac bracket with not let you use a standard deep well socket.
Any help would be appreciated. Tks.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

I have a 69 with A/C I have found that a spark plug socket with hex end to allow access with a 3/4 box end helps 
I also attack the plug right bank (# 2 I think thats the one that is the offender you are talking about) by jacking the car and allow the suspension to drop or even remove the RF tire & wheel to get better access


----------



## Jc67 (Sep 17, 2020)

Tks for your comments and feedback. 
While we apparently share a similar problem, my 67 AC bracket is a solid cast piece that incorporates 2 head bolts. This bracket includes an indention on top for this plug access only from top. However, GM/Pontiac did not provide clearance for a standard 2 1/2" long deep well socket. 
In the past I have used a 2" long socket with a 45 swivel on my 3/8 drive. Cannot find my socket now so I'm looking.
Tks again & hope you have a good day.


----------



## Mike O’Neill (Feb 5, 2019)

I had the same problem with my '67 with A/C. I bought a 1-piece spark plug socket like pictured above. Would not fit. So returned it to the auto parts store and bought a 13/16" swivel socket - GearWrench 80405. Finally got the plug out. If I were CEO of auto company, all design engineers would have to work as a mechanic for 5 years, and we would not have such dumb designs.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I agree Mike sometimes I think they do this so you can drop it at the service dept. The most idiotic thing I seen is to check the power steering reservoir on a C3 Corvette, anybody who owns one knows what I’m talking about


----------



## Mike O’Neill (Feb 5, 2019)

My favorite gripe is oil filters that are anything but vertical with the opening on top. I've had them completely horizontal or any angle between, so hot oil runs down your arm and all over everything. I finally learned to slightly loosen them, then put a plastic bag over them and unscrew them. Awkward, and not completely successful.


----------

